# Hilfe code 1103



## Klark (7. September 2008)

Kann mich auf der WAR seite nicht einloggen und meinen Key eingeben fehlermeldung ist Code 1103 habe es jetzt schon mit Firefox und explorer versucht woran kann das liegen?? überlasstung der Seite??


----------



## Teal (7. September 2008)

Klark schrieb:


> Kann mich auf der WAR seite nicht einloggen und meinen Key eingeben fehlermeldung ist Code 1103 habe es jetzt schon mit Firefox und explorer versucht woran kann das liegen?? überlasstung der Seite??


An solchen Leuten die solche Threads aufmachen.
Ja, wird wohl an der Seite liegen...


----------



## Halwin (7. September 2008)

das gleiche hier


----------



## Feroni (7. September 2008)

Klark ich hasse dich.


----------



## Sarasish (7. September 2008)

Hatte eben Fehlercode 404 .. die schalten wohl gerade alles frei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Habt Geduld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (7. September 2008)

Posten wir doch alle unsere Fehlercodes die kommen, dann wird uns nicht so langweilig, bei mir kommt Code 414 ^^


----------



## Halwin (7. September 2008)

das gleiche hier

und dann 414 beim zweiten Versuch


----------



## Dezemberschnee (7. September 2008)

Ich mach gleich WAR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wenn das so weiter geht

g.dez


----------



## Bridaric (7. September 2008)

Der Start der Registrierungsseite verzögert sich noch etwas.


----------



## makkaal (7. September 2008)

*automatischen Klonthreadclosebutton will*


----------



## assist69 (7. September 2008)

ich hoffe nicht zu lange denn ich will jetzt acc. machen dann bin ich sicher das mein key funzt.


----------



## Teal (7. September 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> *automatischen Klonthreadclosebutton will*


http://img242.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clonesti0.jpg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xmaggusx (7. September 2008)

Verdammt 3 mal versucht, 3 mal code 1103, beim 4 versuch und drücken von Alt+F4 hats dann geklappt.


----------



## meldrakin (7. September 2008)

Fehler 1103 ist scheinbar falsches pw, 414 ist wenn man das richtige eingibt .. naja, und das ganze noch nicht funzt.. 

kannst testen, indem du ein unsinniges pw eingibst, kommst immer auf 1103.. bei deinem richtigen solltest 414 erhalten.. auch ne methode, dein pw rauszufinden :-)


----------



## netharian (7. September 2008)

blödsinn


----------



## netharian (7. September 2008)

ops doppelpost


----------



## Hosh87 (7. September 2008)

oh man ey bekomm da auch kein bildchen zur eingabe des passworts oder was das auch immer ist voll kagge ey


----------



## pulla_man (7. September 2008)

oh man ich hab auch fehler 414 wer kann mir sagen wie ich des hinkrieg?
mein internet explorer und firefox gehen beide nicht. voll krass ne
(wer sarkasmus findet darf sich freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Eaproditor (7. September 2008)

also ich kann auch mein richtiges eingeben und krieg 1103 ... find es iwas etwas doof, dass Warhammer kein offiziellen Forums stellt um dorr Supportfragen zu beantworten >.<


----------



## netharian (7. September 2008)

liegt daran, dass noch niemand sich einloggen kann denk ich ma


----------



## Barischni (7. September 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Posten wir doch alle unsere Fehlercodes die kommen, dann wird uns nicht so langweilig, bei mir kommt Code 414 ^^



xD
414
auch ganz gerne mal 1103, jetzt wieder 414, usw.


----------



## netharian (7. September 2008)

jetzt nurnoch instant 1103


----------



## jooxerl (7. September 2008)

Eaproditor schrieb:


> also ich kann auch mein richtiges eingeben und krieg 1103 ... find es iwas etwas doof, dass Warhammer kein offiziellen Forums stellt um dorr Supportfragen zu beantworten >.<



selbst wenn Sie eins hätten ... die wären jetzt wohl nicht in der Lage sich darum zu kümmern......


----------



## Emokeksii (7. September 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Posten wir doch alle unsere Fehlercodes die kommen, dann wird uns nicht so langweilig, bei mir kommt Code 414 ^^



Hab leider auch nur den 1103 Oo wer bietet was anderes?


----------



## netharian (7. September 2008)

Login der Zeit nicht möglich. Wir entschuldigen uns für die Unannehmlichkeiten .... juhu -.-


----------



## Klark (7. September 2008)

jetzt nur noch 414


----------



## Teal (7. September 2008)

+1...
Mal ehrlich, mein Ihr das bringt Euch was, wenn Ihr 583476895768 Leute alle schreibt, dass ihr den selben Fehler haben? Immer und immer wieder?


----------



## HenningHo (7. September 2008)

bei mir passiert mal einfach garnix der lädt einfach immer wieder die startseite


----------



## netharian (7. September 2008)

bringen tuts nichts , aber verboten isses auch nicht also flame nicht


----------



## Pwnostar (7. September 2008)

Ich glaub 414 kommt wenn man kein häkchen bei Mein Login Speichern macht und wenn 1103 kommt hat man halt eins gemacht.


----------



## pulla_man (7. September 2008)

Teal schrieb:


> +1...
> Mal ehrlich, mein Ihr das bringt Euch was, wenn Ihr 583476895768 Leute alle schreibt, dass ihr den selben Fehler haben? Immer und immer wieder?



ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## njester (7. September 2008)

Jetzt kommt login derzeit nicht möglich


----------



## Teal (7. September 2008)

pulla_man schrieb:


> ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bitte WAR deinstallieren - you failed...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klark (7. September 2008)

Die könnten ruhig mal ne News schreiben wo drin steht wie lange es wohl dauern wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (7. September 2008)

Teal schrieb:


> Bitte WAR deinstallieren - you failed...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bei solchen sätzen würd ich dir bitte das selbe empfehlen....beta tag und mit so was nicht klarkommen ist einfach eine tötdliche kombination und du solltest dann einfach aus den foren bleiben.


----------



## pgnonick (7. September 2008)

Morgen,

kleine frage. Ich hatte mal einen Account erstellt um an der Beta teilzunehmen. Wurde nicht genommen, aber kann man den weiterverwenden oder muss man einen neuen Account erstellen?

MFG

pgnonick


----------



## Emokeksii (7. September 2008)

pgnonick schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> kleine frage. Ich hatte mal einen Account erstellt um an der Beta teilzunehmen. Wurde nicht genommen, aber kann man den weiterverwenden oder muss man einen neuen Account erstellen?
> 
> ...



Müsstest du ohne probleme weiter benutzen könn einfach in den bestehenden account einlogen und dann (sobald es geht natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) mit dem key erweitern.


----------



## pgnonick (7. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Müsstest du ohne probleme weiter benutzen könn einfach in den bestehenden account einlogen und dann (sobald es geht natürlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ok danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (7. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Bei solchen sätzen würd ich dir bitte das selbe empfehlen....beta tag und mit so was nicht klarkommen ist einfach eine tötdliche kombination und du solltest dann einfach aus den foren bleiben.


Machs wie der Rest: Augen zu, dann verschwinden solche Beiträge ganz schnell...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bhaskar (7. September 2008)

Leute das ist eine Beta und es lohnt sich eh nicht da wie ein Irrer zu spielen, da kannst dich einloggen, kurz mal gucken was dein geplanter Char alles so kann am Anfang vllt bissl rumlaufen und erledigt!

Und es gibt keinen Masterplan für sowas irgendwas passiert immer also locker bleiben und mal RL genießen.....


----------



## Emokeksii (7. September 2008)

Teal schrieb:


> Machs wie der Rest: Augen zu, dann verschwinden solche Beiträge ganz schnell...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



^^ da siehst mal wie wir beide aus unseren fehlern lernen können =P aber weißt du....ich bin ne faule socke. Und ich glaub wenn du anfängst dich zu verbessern und so was nicht zu schreiben dann muss ich es nicht ignorieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 1zu0?


----------



## Feuerfalke (7. September 2008)

ich bin ja mal gespannt ob das wenn die account seite dann ihrgent wann mal funzt das auf den Beta servern ähnlich Gut functioniert :-)


----------



## Lothirac (7. September 2008)

Ich fühl mich gerade so...

z0r.de Loop #1112


----------



## Mab773 (7. September 2008)

oh gott, jetzt geht dat hier weiter.
hab auch diesen 404-error dauernd ^^


----------



## Kalium (7. September 2008)

Sterntaler:

Guten Morgen, 

wegen eines technischen Problems verzögert sich der Start der Registrierungsseite leider noch. Wir danken für euer Verständnis und halten euch auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## Teal (7. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> ^^ da siehst mal wie wir beide aus unseren fehlern lernen können =P aber weißt du....ich bin ne faule socke. Und ich glaub wenn du anfängst dich zu verbessern und so was nicht zu schreiben dann muss ich es nicht ignorieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hm lass mich überlegen... Nein - Ich mag das "Bad Boy-Image" Mach das eh nur um aufzufallen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alasken (7. September 2008)

also jungs und mädel ^^ ich geh jetzt ne runde dota zoggn und wennsch wieder komm funzt dad ding bestimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scorpion3 (7. September 2008)

boah. kinder. geht frühstücken. die server sind auch in 30 minuten noch da. und NEIN ihr kriegt nix besonderes wenn ihr unter dene rsten 100 leuten seid die sich registrieren.... nur die ersten 500 bekommen was  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korak (7. September 2008)

Hab grad versucht mich einzuloggen und bekomme die Fehlermeldung code 1103 hatte das sonst noch wer ?
weil kommt mir so vor als hätte nur ich das!


----------



## Mab773 (7. September 2008)

Ich editiere mich selbst, da ich keinen Ban haben möcht. Mag Buffed.de ^^


----------



## Forc (7. September 2008)

Einloggen ist nicht möglich...


----------



## Emokeksii (7. September 2008)

Lothirac schrieb:


> Ich fühl mich gerade so...
> 
> z0r.de Loop #1112



Die seite ist so geil xD ich hör mir das ente jetzt so lange an bis der server geht das sag ich euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (7. September 2008)

Korak schrieb:


> Hab grad versucht mich einzuloggen und bekomme die Fehlermeldung code 1103 hatte das sonst noch wer ?
> weil kommt mir so vor als hätte nur ich das!


So wirds auch sein, darum posten es die anderen auch, nur damit sie mitreden können... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C'tan (7. September 2008)

Registrierungsseite ist Krieg, nur mal so nebenbei erwähnt...

Was schäzt ihr wie lange es noch dauern wird bis man sich reggen kann?


----------



## Forc (7. September 2008)

keine kommentare mehr ??
leute wo bleibt  ihr=


----------



## Blaxxun1981 (7. September 2008)

Was ist RL gleich nochmal? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qwalle (7. September 2008)

xmaggusx schrieb:


> Verdammt 3 mal versucht, 3 mal code 1103, beim 4 versuch und drücken von Alt+F4 hats dann geklappt.




netter versuch ^^


----------



## Gr3xter (7. September 2008)

1103... >.<


----------



## Emokeksii (7. September 2008)

Blaxxun1981 schrieb:


> Was ist RL gleich nochmal?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oo Sag mal was rauchst du das du so wörter heute im kopf hast?


----------



## Forc (7. September 2008)

hat wer am 11.03 geburtstag oder so?


----------



## Alasken (7. September 2008)

http://z0r.de/?id=130

hihi :F


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Wie viele verschiedene Fehler gibt es denn?


----------



## Gortek (7. September 2008)

Für alle die nicht warten können empfehle ich eine Formatierung eurer Festplatte mit kompletter Neuinstallation aller benötigten Software und Treiber.
Es könnte ja sein, dass es doch etwas mit eurem PC zu tun habt. Also lieber auf Nummer sicher gehen.

Für alle die warten können, macht es wie ich und gönnt euch ein ausgiebiges Frühstück und kümmert euch um das leibliche Wohl eurer Frau / Mann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und geniesst die Welt. Bald wird es soweit sein, dass alle mit nem Key spielen dürfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Cheers


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. September 2008)

Ihr seid doch doof ^^ Einfach mal ne Runde abwarten... die Codes und die Code eingabe läuft euch nicht weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe aber weder Mann noch Frau Gortek, was mach ich nun?


----------



## Thidus (7. September 2008)

ich kratz mir nu in der kimme bis wir uns reggen können und der letzte der sich reggt muss am finger riechen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qwalle (7. September 2008)

Forc schrieb:


> hat wer am 11.03 geburtstag oder so?




wie produktiv der beitrag ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

selten an einem sonntag morgen soviel gelacht - hoch leben open-beta-starts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kierin (7. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Die seite ist so geil xD ich hör mir das ente jetzt so lange an bis der server geht das sag ich euch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Und wenn das noch 3 Stunden dauert hast danach einen Freifahrtschein in die Klappse *fg*


----------



## Urando (7. September 2008)

Error 1103 ^^

Naja solangsam sollten se des aber in den Griff kriegen, schon gleich 1 Stunde überzogen


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Naja morgen gehts bestimmt.


----------



## Hispace (7. September 2008)

Gortek schrieb:


> Für alle die nicht warten können empfehle ich eine Formatierung eurer Festplatte mit kompletter Neuinstallation aller benötigten Software und Treiber.
> Es könnte ja sein, dass es doch etwas mit eurem PC zu tun habt. Also lieber auf Nummer sicher gehen.
> 
> Für alle die warten können, macht es wie ich und gönnt euch ein ausgiebiges Frühstück und kümmert euch um das leibliche Wohl eurer Frau / Mann
> ...



leute der sandmann hat recht XD


----------



## Offlinemaker (7. September 2008)

Bei mir ist fehler 1103
und ich geb das richtige pw ein
Ach und n guter zeitvertreib is audiosurf und portal (ich hab mich schon vom kuchen vollgefressen)


----------



## Zez (7. September 2008)

Alasken schrieb:


> http://z0r.de/?id=130
> 
> hihi :F


http://z0r.de/?id=147 :E
btw, 414, 404, 1103, ich hatte sie alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Forc (7. September 2008)

Schnapp sie dir alle! 414 404 und 1103
kommt euch das bekannt vor? xDD


----------



## Offlinemaker (7. September 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> http://z0r.de/?id=147 :E
> btw, 414, 404, 1103, ich hatte sie alle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




du glücklicher ich hatte bis jetzt nur 1103


----------



## Mochna (7. September 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> http://z0r.de/?id=147 :E
> btw, 414, 404, 1103, ich hatte sie alle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie heißt denn das Lied in dem Link das viel wichtiger ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vatertod (7. September 2008)

*NEver play on a patchday, young padavan!* - "Yoda des MMOs, 1917"


Ich denk auch, ich mach mirn frühstück, zieh mir glei noch 1-2 Folgen Moonlight rein und dan schaumer ma, ob sich was bewegt hat. Dann patcher anschmeissen und bis morgen warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BurnInHell (7. September 2008)

Hi Hi das hier solte kommen als fehler meldung auf der war seite http://z0r.de/L/569.swf


----------



## Offlinemaker (7. September 2008)

also ich hau jetzt noch glados eins vorn latz wer lust hat mitzukommen sollte sich schnell melden


----------



## simoni (7. September 2008)

Konnte bis jetzt leider auch nur den 1103 erwischen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT: http://z0r.de/?id=161 ^.^


----------



## Floto (7. September 2008)

Das Problem hab ich auch kann mich nicht einloggen!!!!!


----------



## Feuerfalke (7. September 2008)

so nu war ich frühstücken und habe die katzen gefüttert aber funtz immer noch nicht *hpmf* naja dan gehe ich noch ein bischen WoW zocken un probiere es in  einer halben stunde noch mal


----------



## lolwut (7. September 2008)

ich würde das mithyc haupt gebäude gerade gern so kaüutt machen wie der hier jetzt geht nem mal die seite bei mir


----------



## Blah (7. September 2008)

lolwut schrieb:


> ich würde das mithyc haupt gebäude gerade gern so kaüutt machen wie der hier jetzt geht nem mal die seite bei mir



Dann wird nix ehr mit WAR! Nie wieder! Also doch lieber noch ne Stunde warten? Beta Server gehen eh noch nicht, die gehen erst am frühen Nachmittag!


----------



## lolwut (7. September 2008)

oder sie schlagen wie der hier


----------



## Sighard (7. September 2008)

Hi, eine Frage,

ich bin grat bei Kontoinformationen, bei dem Punkt:

Bitte gebt hier die Zeichen des Bildes ein.

Aber da wo das Bild sein sollte steht nur
An error occured! (code: 11x03)

?


----------



## Fabulon (7. September 2008)

Sighard schrieb:


> Hi, eine Frage,
> 
> ich bin grat bei Kontoinformationen, bei dem Punkt:
> 
> ...




denke mal das geht uns allen so. . . 


bis demnächst in diesem Theater ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fabulon (7. September 2008)

und wenn auch langweilig ist . . . 

das hier  http://z0r.de/?id=234


grüsse


----------



## rEdiC (7. September 2008)

Wenn ich mich registrieren will kommt "undefined", bei euch auch?


----------



## Sighard (7. September 2008)

Fabulon schrieb:


> und wenn auch langweilig ist . . .
> 
> das hier  http://z0r.de/?id=234
> 
> ...



Danke für die schnelle Antwort, dann mal weiter warten.


----------



## rEdiC (7. September 2008)

Muss man seinen Open Beta Key bei "CD Key eingeben" eingeben? oO


----------



## Aranai (7. September 2008)

OW MA GOD! Error 300 -.- Was machen wir nun?


----------



## Alphataure (7. September 2008)

meldrakin schrieb:


> Fehler 1103 ist scheinbar falsches pw, 414 ist wenn man das richtige eingibt .. naja, und das ganze noch nicht funzt..
> 
> kannst testen, indem du ein unsinniges pw eingibst, kommst immer auf 1103.. bei deinem richtigen solltest 414 erhalten.. auch ne methode, dein pw rauszufinden :-)


wen man falsches pw nimmt kommt ne meldung das man ein falsches format eingegeben hat
&#8364; hab jetzt fehler 300 verbindung zur datenbank konnte nicht aufgebaut werden hatte sonst immer 1103


----------



## WarriorsCode (7. September 2008)

ha ich glaubs nicht ich habs geschaft nach 2 stunden!!!!!


----------



## Zinao (7. September 2008)

man , voll die schlingel :x.. war noch bis nach 4 Feiern... extra "früh" aufgestanden und jetzt gehts noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Aber wird schon , und dann wird erstma dick gezockt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alphataure (7. September 2008)

also jetzt kommt nurnoch fehler 414 aber bis der da is dauert das so ~ ne minute


----------



## Gemos (7. September 2008)

also bei mir kommen keine zahlen und noch nichtmal ne fehlermeldung .... omg ?


----------



## Carcharoth (7. September 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...&start=1400


----------

